

Mastering Threads on MacOS X - ranit8
http://drdobbs.com/parallel/232602177

======
logancapaldo
This article is pretty terrifying:

    
    
          #import <pthread.h>
          #import <stdlib.h>
          
          // Globals
          pthread_mutex_t *gLck;
          int gSum;
    
          int main (int argc, const char * argv[])
          {
              pthread_t *tFoo, *tBar;
              int tErr, tArgF, tArgB;
          
              // create the mutex construct
              tErr = pthread_mutex_init(gLck);

------
jjmanton
It is strange the article makes no mention of grand central dispatch. It makes
threading easy even for the most inexperienced developer.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
Or NSOperation/NSOperationQueue (which are using GCD under the hood).

------
pagekalisedown
I recommend using boost.thread. It's cross-platform, and simpler than pthread.

~~~
pagekalisedown
I should mention that the current boost.thread (v.1.49.0) doesn't provide a
simple way to change the priority or scheduling of a thread.

You have to do it thru the underlying system-specific handle obtained by
boost::thread::native_handle().

